# 02 Kia Sedona AC issues



## tk3000 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have an old 2002 kia sedona whose AC Compressor seized and subsequently burned out two serpentine belts due to the seizure condition. I then replaced the ac compressor with a new one with pag oil, replaced some ac lines, evacuated the system with a vacuum pump and concomitantly created a vacuum to test the system for leaks (it hold a vacuum for few hours, so it should be good there). The problem is that that once I was trying to recharge the system the ac compressor was not kicking in, so I was only able to charge one 12oz can which the vacuum previously built up sucked the can refrigerant content. 

So far, I jumped the pin 1 and 2 of the pressure switch connector which then turned the condenser fan on, leaving the pin 3 and 4 (medium) in the off position (open). Relay seems to be ok, but I went ahead and jumped the relay connector for no avail (in some cars by jumping the relay connector would turn the ac instantly). Lo and behold, I need to know whether or not there is power going to the ac compressor without having to take many parts out of the way to get to the compressor, so I would need to identify some spot in the harness whereon there is easy access to the wire (could pinch the wire in order to verify the presence of voltage) going to the compressor in the engine compartment or elsewhere.

Doing some search I found out the a blue wire within the harness that feeds power to the ac compressor, and after checking for power found out that there is no power going through it; so I went ahead and fed 12V directly to the compressor through this wire and then the compressor kicked in. As far as the pressure sensor goes, I closed the circuit with a jump wire (pin 1 and pin 2) so the pressure sensor should not interfere. I believe the ac system needs about 36 oz of refrigerant. And I added close to 3 cans, so it should be about the right amount within.

Maybe the thermistor located on the evaporator is not working properly or there is a wiring issue. I then removed the glove box and check the voltage on the plug going to/from the thermistor and found out a reading of about 5 volts. Anyhow, it seems that the thermistor would block voltage to the compressor, and givent that fed 12v directly to the compressor any malfunction of the thermistor would be a null point. Once the compressor was operating due to be hooked directly to 12V, I was able to charge the system with 3 cans of 12oz. In spite of charging it, it is not blowing cold air. 

On a side note, in a moment of derelict stupidity I forgot to to close the manifold gauge when measuring the pressure which then probably sucked air into the system for a few seconds. Once I measure the pressure (now with the manifold closed) I obtained about 15 psi on the low port side, and close to 200 psi on the high port side. 

Any ideas and inputs would be appreciated.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have 15 psi low side and 200 high side the compressor is running


----------



## tk3000 (Oct 27, 2010)

cjm94 said:


> If you have 15 psi low side and 200 high side the compressor is running


yeah, I know that the compressor is running when I took these measurements. But the compressor is running simply because I fed 12V directly to the compressor from the positve terminal of the battery; if I do not do that the compressor will not run at all.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Check your fuses. All of them. You have a fuse box under the hood and in the pass compartment. #24 (Engine) 10 amp fuse slot in the pass compartment fuse box is the A/C compressor signal feed to the A/C relay which turns on the relay. Well, the PCM grounds the relay circuit which this fuse is feeding.:thumbsup:


----------



## tk3000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Brainbucket said:


> Check your fuses. All of them. You have a fuse box under the hood and in the pass compartment. #24 (Engine) 10 amp fuse slot in the pass compartment fuse box is the A/C compressor signal feed to the A/C relay which turns on the relay. Well, the PCM grounds the relay circuit which this fuse is feeding.:thumbsup:


Yep, I know about the fuse boxes. It has been some time, but one the first things I did was checking the fuses and relays and also checked the socket for voltage, continuity, and resistance (if applicable). I checked most common things, and the one thing out of order was the voltage reading on the thermistor connector (near the evaporator): it should be 12V and it is reading about 5V.

In spite of everything, if I power he AC compressor directly and the AC compressor kicks in; considering that the AC system has enough refrigerant: shouldn't it cool the evaporator's tubes and fins?

thanks!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

We just had similar issue on wife's RX300. Low on low and high on high.
Comp will kick in momentarily then quit and after several of those kicks, will stop working and ac light will start flashing.
Honestly, reading and contemplating entire work you had done, time and all, a mere $132 I paid electrical shop locally to find bad relay and purge/recharge system seems to be a very good deal.


----------



## tk3000 (Oct 27, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> We just had similar issue on wife's RX300. Low on low and high on high.
> Comp will kick in momentarily then quit and after several of those kicks, will stop working and ac light will start flashing.
> Honestly, reading and contemplating entire work you had done, time and all, a mere $132 I paid electrical shop locally to find bad relay and purge/recharge system seems to be a very good deal.


Normally it should not be that problematic, I guess I really was out of luck in this case. I checked out the volt on the thermistor (which was below the threshold) and don't feel like removing all the dashboard to get to the evaporator these days. This is not my main ride though (used mostly to haul things and I like it [very comfortable otherwise with new suspension, etc]), I have other vehicles; so it is not a big deal.


----------

